# Is iPhone compatible with DICE HD?



## ryanpei (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,
This question may have been asked elsewhere, but when I do a search in the DICE threads for iphone I get blank pages.

So does anyone know if the DICE kits (particularly the HD as this is the one I ordered last week) will be compatible with the iPhone? 
I've heard rumors that hooking up speakers through the dock cable disables the bluetooth and phone components (puts it in "airplane" mode) to decrease/eliminate RF interference.

So....

a) Tom? Thoughts on this?

b) As users of the DICE kits get iphones tomorrow, could you throw out a quick post to let us know what features work? Include bluetooth compatibility, head integration, ability to use phone and stereo etc.

THANKS!!!

R


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Since the iPhone has not been released, no one knows. We'll be testing as soon as we can get our hands on one.


----------



## KenFL (Jul 1, 2007)

*iPhone and Dice work*

Ok. I just tested my iPhone and my Ice Link Plus - iPod function works including playlist. Switched to phone mode and was able to make a call via Bluetooth. However when the call ended it did not return back to iPod mode. Nor did it resume playing when I tried to put it back in iPod mode.

I tested the iPhone with DICE and it worked in iPod mode. When I switched the iPhone to phone mode I was able to place the call via Bluetooth at which time the radio head said paused. Once the call ended the song continued. SWEET! :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Very nice - thanks for following up.


----------



## laidback (Jul 8, 2006)

KenFL said:


> Ok. I just tested my iPhone and my Ice Link Plus - iPod function works including playlist. Switched to phone mode and was able to make a call via Bluetooth. However when the call ended it did not return back to iPod mode. Nor did it resume playing when I tried to put it back in iPod mode.
> 
> I tested the iPhone with DICE and it worked in iPod mode. When I switched the iPhone to phone mode I was able to place the call via Bluetooth at which time the radio head said paused. Once the call ended the song continued. SWEET! :thumbup:


I have the dice and the iphone but haven't tested it on the car and it's good to know that we can use these features and possibly more...thanks:thumbup:


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

that's awesome, cant wait to buy my iPhone to test this.

Of course it would be cool for us to get a DICE update with a few more iPhone tweaks..


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*iPhone problems*

I have a problem with the my new iPhone. Tom, if you remember I bought my DICE last year in July and I have that problem of brief audio skip when advancing to the next song. We tried another DICE head unit but it had the same results.

Well, I've learned to live with this skipping but I just bought an iPhone and plugged it in using the dock connector, but now this audio skipping becomes persistent. Basically you can hear a skip every 3 seconds, making it virtually unusable.

Any updates?

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> I have a problem with the my new iPhone. Tom, if you remember I bought my DICE last year in July and I have that problem of brief audio skip when advancing to the next song. We tried another DICE head unit but it had the same results.
> 
> Well, I've learned to live with this skipping but I just bought an iPhone and plugged it in using the dock connector, but now this audio skipping becomes persistent. Basically you can hear a skip every 3 seconds, making it virtually unusable.
> 
> ...


The pausing was fixed earlier this year, email me with your full name and we'll get your module updated.


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*Email sent*

Tom,

Sent you an email.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

I plugged my iPhone into the DICE adapter I bought from EAS around March I think...and I get the "this accessory is not designed for iPhone. Do you want to turn on Airplane mode?" Same thing I get from my iHome. But audio playback is spotty. I can hear the songs, but the audo is going in and out. And I've got no control from the ipod, only from the stearing wheel/radio controls. Maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cambie said:


> I plugged my iPhone into the DICE adapter I bought from EAS around March I think...and I get the "this accessory is not designed for iPhone. Do you want to turn on Airplane mode?" Same thing I get from my iHome. But audio playback is spotty. I can hear the songs, but the audo is going in and out. And I've got no control from the ipod, only from the stearing wheel/radio controls. Maybe I did something wrong.


Do you turn on Airplane mode?


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*Same problem as me*

Same thing that I see when I plug in my iPhone. I tried turning on the Airplane mode (which turns off the phone as well as wifi) but the same audio dropouts still occur.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Same thing that I see when I plug in my iPhone. I tried turning on the Airplane mode (which turns off the phone as well as wifi) but the same audio dropouts still occur.


Where and when was your kit purchased?


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*purchased through EAS in August 06*

I sent you email with my order number yesterday.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

You have email.


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

Tom, could you send it again? I think it might have gone into my bulk mail and I must have deleted it. Or you could send PM.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Tom, could you send it again? I think it might have gone into my bulk mail and I must have deleted it. Or you could send PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neil


email resent.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Do you turn on Airplane mode?


no, I didn't, I was under the impression I wouldn't have to, because someone said earlier or in another thread they were able to listen, browse music, and take calls all while hooked up.

If it'll only work in airplane mode then I'll only be using it as a charging cable.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

cambie said:


> I plugged my iPhone into the DICE adapter I bought from EAS around March I think...and I get the "this accessory is not designed for iPhone. Do you want to turn on Airplane mode?" Same thing I get from my iHome. But audio playback is spotty. I can hear the songs, but the audo is going in and out. And I've got no control from the ipod, only from the stearing wheel/radio controls. Maybe I did something wrong.


i get the same problem, i bought my module on July 2006. Tom, please help, i would like to use my iPhone fully with my DICE.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> i get the same problem, i bought my module on July 2006. Tom, please help, i would like to use my iPhone fully with my DICE.


The DICE works perfectly with the iPhone - are you going into airplane mode?


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

no


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

cambie said:


> no, I didn't, I was under the impression I wouldn't have to, because someone said earlier or in another thread they were able to listen, browse music, and take calls all while hooked up.
> 
> If it'll only work in airplane mode then I'll only be using it as a charging cable.


+1


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

I retract what I said before.

It does indeed work, but still can control the music from the iPhone. Also it needs to be on iPod mode right before docking it.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

^ any ideas my iPod controls are locked out even in airplane mode.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Try skipping airplane mode when prompted.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

could be possible that i got a old unit not updated and im getting this error.?


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

i did, but always get the screen saying Accesory Attached, and it doesnt let me do anything else. and its playing music like normal (like when a normal iPod boots up on Dice), but i cant browse the iPod mode on the iPhone..


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> i did, but always get the screen saying Accesory Attached, and it doesnt let me do anything else. and its playing music like normal (like when a normal iPod boots up on Dice), but i cant browse the iPod mode on the iPhone..


There is no specific firmware for the iPhone - you are describing normal operation using an iPhone.

Please forward all further replies to this thread so we are not chasing your posts - you are posting the same questions in 2 separate sections: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2511065


----------



## ryanpei (Apr 6, 2007)

*iPhone update*

Just as an update....
Now that the first software revision is out (1.0.1) for the iPhone, the iPod interface stays active (can change songs/albums etc as usual) when played through the ice>link adapter. 
I'll try it in my other adapter (Dice HD in X3) tomorrow and let you know if it works the same way.
Very cool. Nice to be able to see song selection/album art etc.

Thanks for everyones earlier responses!

R


----------



## chrisproia (Jul 31, 2007)

to be honest, I think the iPhone is too expensive, you should just use your iPod with the DICE HD because I'm sure the parts are really expensive as well.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

ryanpei said:


> Just as an update....
> Now that the first software revision is out (1.0.1) for the iPhone, the iPod interface stays active (can change songs/albums etc as usual) when played through the ice>link adapter.
> I'll try it in my other adapter (Dice HD in X3) tomorrow and let you know if it works the same way.
> Very cool. Nice to be able to see song selection/album art etc.
> ...


I thought the update fixed my problem as well, but then I turned the car off and got back in, and was greated with the same old problems. I can't figure it out. It was working perfectly at first, sound was coming through clear, and I had full control via the ipod and steering wheel. But then it quit, and the iphone's screen gave me the ugly white screen saying an accessory was attached.

I don't get why I have to put it in airplane mode. The phone is not left near the radio, so it's not going to get interference, at least I wouldn't think. I can clearly here the interference it produces when plugging the thing into my iHome stereo, but it doesn't do that with the Dice.

At first, I had no plan to use my iPhone and Dice unit together. But the more I think about it, the more I want it to work. And the main reason I want it to work is because I want the music to stop when I phone call comes through. I can't take calls if i'm in airplane mode.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cambie said:


> I thought the update fixed my problem as well, but then I turned the car off and got back in, and was greated with the same old problems. I can't figure it out. It was working perfectly at first, sound was coming through clear, and I had full control via the ipod and steering wheel. But then it quit, and the iphone's screen gave me the ugly white screen saying an accessory was attached.
> 
> I don't get why I have to put it in airplane mode. The phone is not left near the radio, so it's not going to get interference, at least I wouldn't think. I can clearly here the interference it produces when plugging the thing into my iHome stereo, but it doesn't do that with the Dice.
> 
> At first, I had no plan to use my iPhone and Dice unit together. But the more I think about it, the more I want it to work. And the main reason I want it to work is because I want the music to stop when I phone call comes through. I can't take calls if i'm in airplane mode.


If you want to browse the iPod commands of the iPhone while connected, perform the following steps:

1. Connect iPhone
2. When iPhone asks to go into accessory mode, press NO or wait for several seconds
3. Press the HOME button for +7 seconds
4. Navigate through phone like normal.

One caveat, you will not have proper text display or steering wheel/radio control in this mode. To return to normal, disconnect/reconnect the iPod.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> If you want to browse the iPod commands of the iPhone while connected, perform the following steps:
> 
> 1. Connect iPhone
> 2. When iPhone asks to go into accessory mode, press NO or wait for several seconds
> ...


Interesting approach. Force Quit the ipod app to make it work with the Dice? It does indeed seem to work as you say. And give me what I want for the most part. But it's a bit of a pain. Not to mention it sounds like a bit of a hack. I don't mean to sound rude or ungrateful, I just wish I could plug the thing in like I can my ipod and have it start playing where I left off last, and have my controls on the radio. Can't have it all I suppose 

Anyway, thanks for your help Tom, as always.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

What's the official status of DICE/iPhone integration/compatibility?

I have an 05 M3 without BT (I did not order the premium package, so no BT). I just want to use the iPhone to play iPod thru the stereo (no Nav, no CD Changer, but do have Sirius). I imagine retrofitting BT to my car is probably more trouble than it's worth, and I don't like talking on the phone while driving anyway.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

RaceTripper said:


> What's the official status of DICE/iPhone integration/compatibility?
> 
> I have an 05 M3 without BT (I did not order the premium package, so no BT). I just want to use the iPhone to play iPod thru the stereo (no Nav, no CD Changer, but do have Sirius). I imagine retrofitting BT to my car is probably more trouble than it's worth, and I don't like talking on the phone while driving anyway.


iPhone is 100% compatible with the DICE and HD DICE - it will use the iPod-specific features of the phone with your BMW.


----------



## Jonmicah (Jun 4, 2007)

*Iphone controls*

So am I correct in understanding that you can not use the ipod controls on the actual iphone even in airplane mode? The only way to change songs, etc it to use the controls on the deck or steering wheel? I have been fiddling with my iphone and DICE HD unit and have been unsuccessful in getting the controls on the iphone to work unless I hold down the home key for 7 second. But then the text on the deck still scrolls whatever the last song was that was playing before I held down the home key and I can no longer control the iphone with the deck and the steering wheel controls. A cool trick in this mode however is that you can access your movies or tv shows and play the audio through the car speakers. Tilt the dash mount and who needs a dvd player!


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I'm sorry to say that saying that the iPhone is 100% compatible with DICE is kinda misleading. Since if you use the iPod controls you need to Hold the Home button and it losses some functionality like the steering wheel controls etc. I guess it will do until a real solution becomes available.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> Yeah I'm sorry to say that saying that the iPhone is 100% compatible with DICE is kinda misleading. Since if you use the iPod controls you need to Hold the Home button and it losses some functionality like the steering wheel controls etc. I guess it will do until a real solution becomes available.


Not misleading at all - any device that is connected to the iPhone goes into accessory mode. What the DICE cannot do is utilize the phone-specific features, only the iPod features.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

What I would love to see if a solution that does utilize the phone features, so I could plug in and integrate not only with the stereo but with the telephone controls for hands free calling (I do not have BT in my car).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

RaceTripper said:


> What I would love to see if a solution that does utilize the phone features, so I could plug in and integrate not only with the stereo but with the telephone controls for hands free calling (I do not have BT in my car).


There are no plans to integrate the phone features - keep in mind we're still emulating a CD Changer.


----------

